# German Blue Ram dying! What should I do?



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

*PLEASE!!!! ANY HEPL WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I reveived some german blue rams yesterday. All of them are looking fine, but one seems very frail and skinny. I think it is near death. Is there anything I can do to treat it?


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Knotty Bitz said:


> *PLEASE!!!! ANY HEPL WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I reveived some german blue rams yesterday. All of them are looking fine, but one seems very frail and skinny. I think it is near death. Is there anything I can do to treat it?


I reveived some german blue rams yesterday. All of them are looking fine, but one seems very frail and skinny. I think it is near death. Is there anything I can do to treat it?[/QUOTE]

Depending of what is the problem... It could be a internal bacteria or something else... 
This most of the times works for me... put the fish in a 5G tank by himself and try to feed him with some blood worms, also add 100 mg of vitamin c to the water everyday (ascorbic acid, do not orverdose this because it will drop your PH and kill your fish! Rams are very delicate) . I cant say that the fish will survive, but sometimes works! (I dont really expend much money on medicines, and most of the times Rams will die with the treatment, so I started reading about the efects of vitamin c on fish and decided to give it a try) I dose vitamin C on all my tanks with no problem.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok thank you alexopolus, I will definitely try that.

Anybody else?


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

IMO your fish is totally screwed. If it pulls through you should name it Jesus.

They get stressed while being shipped.
Some will randomly die.
Have no fear, eventually some will survive!!!
Just depends on how much money you end up paying in the end.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ha ha gordon


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

If you received this fish in this condition, then treatment may help, but alert your supplier that you got a bad fish. 

Skinny could be any of several issues. I tend to think first about internal parasites. If the fish lives long enough, treat for several different types of paraistes with a couple of different wormers. 
However, a skinny fish with no known history might just as easily be the 'low fish on the totem pole' and the other fish are simply pushing him away from the best food, and he is not competing well. 

Having the best possible food, and a good rotation is very important. Spreading out the food so no one fish can claim it all is also important.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm thinking parasites imo. At least its not hole in head, thats literally a death sentence for GBs. They are beautiful fish, but like their own territory.

Got the girlfriend electric blues, 19.00 a pop here on long island. One of them died after 3 months. +1 last week with no problems.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry, it actually died two days ago. I think it was a bacterial infection because once I got it out of the tank I could see that it had major fin rot. Oh well, the other three seem very healthy!


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Do you guys know of any good bacterial/parasitic medication I could use for prevention on the other three rams?


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Are the three still alive?


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea and they seem very healthy. Two of them spawned yesterday!!!!


----------

